# Nvidia Optimus Problem!



## Mewtos (10. Mai 2011)

Hey leute, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Notebook: Ich hab ja eine Intel (HD) Graphic onboard und eine GT540M Grafik in meinem Notebook......Nvida Optimus hat immer schön bei den 3D Einstellungen umgeschaltet, bis gestern......Windows Update sagt, ein neuer Treiber für die Intel Onboard Karte ist da und wird geladen.....so, zack, fertig geladen, neu gestartet und funktioniert......aber dann sehe ich auf einmal, dass die Nvidia Karte durchgehend läuft, bei 2D Sachen und bei 3D sachen....das ist ziemlich ungünstig, da dadurch Akkulaufzeit flöten geht und mein Notebook im Leerlauf nur unnötig warm wird und der Lüfter zum Teil dreht und die Nvidia Karte unnötig belastet wird......wisst ihr, wie ich das Problem beheben kann?     Danke für eure Antworten, Mewtos


----------



## Shonun (10. Mai 2011)

Nvidia Systemsteuerung und dort kannst Du die bevorzugte Grafikkarte auswählen oder auf Automatisch.


----------



## Mewtos (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn es nur so einfach wäre xD .......auf Automatisch ist die GT540 immernoch an und bei "Bevorzugter Graphikprozessor Intel Graphics" läuft die GT540 auch noch......die geht gar nicht mehr aus.....jetzt ist die frage: Soll ich die Version von dem Intel treiber vor dem Windows Update installieren, obwohl die älter ist?


----------



## Mewtos (10. Mai 2011)

okay, Problem behoben.....hab wohl den PC nach der Installation nicht neugestartet...oh man


----------



## Shonun (10. Mai 2011)

na dann gings ja. ich würde immer den neusten treiber installieren.


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

Treiber aktuell halten ist ne wunderbare Sache. Aber bei Notebooks sollte das manuel passieren und nicht über die Windows Update Funktion. Das hab ich schon zu oft nach hinten los gehen sehen!


----------

